# Login bei einem php-script



## Campino (27. Jul 2005)

hey leute,
erster beitrag am reparierten eigenen rechner, und es sieht nicht so aus als wäre mein Computer nur in den Träumen des servicemitarbeiters repariert, wie bei den 3 mal davor....

Ich nutze den HttpClient 3.0-rc3, der in Java ist auch eine Insel empfohlen wird. Damit übertrage ich daten per Post an eine Internetseite (automatisch erstellte Forenbeiträge), eigentlich geht das auch, nur:

Man darf keine Beiträge schreiben, wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist, das Programm müsste sich also einloggen, die verwendete session-id feststellen und mit übertragenum das zum Test zu umgehen habe ich mich erst mal *per Hand* eingeloggt, die Session Id aus dem Code der normalen Beitrag schreiben Seite rausgelesen und ins Programm eingetragen. Es ergab sich folgende Funktion:


```
private void send(URLConnection urlc){ //<-markiert
		try{
			PostMethod pm=new PostMethod(urlc.getURL().toURI().toString());
			pm.addParameter("message", ausgabe.toString());
			pm.addParameter("opt1", "Y");
			pm.addParameter("opt2", "Y");
			pm.addParameter("opt3", "Y");
			pm.addParameter("opt4", "Y");
			pm.addParameter("action", "reply");
			pm.addParameter("forum", "11");
			pm.addParameter("thread", "78");
			pm.addParameter("session", "SESSIONID");
		}catch(URISyntaxException e){
			System.out.println(e.toString());
		}
	}
```

und eine NoClassDefFoundException für org.apache.commons.logging.LogFactory at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase.<clinit>(HttpMethodBase.java:102)

als nächstes wird auf die markierte Zeile in meinem Code verwissen. Was läuft falsch?

Danke für Hilfe
Campino, jetzt wieder ohne Hammer )


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Jul 2005)

commons-logging.jar 

sollte im Classpath sein? Ist es das?


----------



## Campino (28. Jul 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> commons-logging.jar
> 
> sollte im Classpath sein? Ist es das?


nein, danke, so gehts...


Also der nächste: 
ich kann jetzt einen login senden, allerdings muss ich danach die vom Server generierte sessionID erhalten, wie lese ich die Antwort auf meine Anfrage aus? (Also die seite, die ich im Browser sehe, wenn ich auf login gedrückt habe)?

Und nochmal danke im vorraus...


----------

